# Resources for "Guilty" Believer



## ClayPot (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for resources to help believers who struggle with guilt about their Christian walk?

I have a friend that I am sure is a believer, but they are strongly inclined toward discouragement and over analyzing their failures. Conviction for sin committed is a necessity for a believer, but the believer must walk on with confidence that the blood of Christ has cleansed you from the penalty for sin, and that the Holy Spirit is working inside you to help you respond properly the next time you are tempted. I am looking for resources to help encourage this person, the help them cling to their identity in Christ, and walk in the newness of life described in 2 Cor 5:17.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 8, 2016)

It depends. Is there a reason for the gender-neutral way of describing this person?


----------



## MW (Feb 8, 2016)

It is difficult to be particular without knowing more of the cause of sorrow, but in general, The Everlasting Righteousness by Horatius Bonar has been known to have a good influence in these cases. For the application of Christ, Philip Henry's Christ All in All is very helpful. For doubt and discomfort, there is Thomas Hooker's Poor Doubting Christian, John Colquhoun's Spiritual Comfort, and William Bridge's Lifting up for the Downcast.

Having said that, one hopes the preaching of the Word would be full of reproof, rebuke, and exhortation in this respect. It is a sad day when paper and ink are made to fill the place of the personal ministry of reconciliation.


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 8, 2016)

ZackF said:


> It depends. Is there a reason for the gender-neutral way of describing this person?



The person I'm thinking of is a woman, but the nature of the problem isn't gender-related, so it didn't seem necessary.


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 8, 2016)

MW said:


> Having said that, one hopes the preaching of the Word would be full or reproof, rebuke, and exhortation in this respect. It is a sad day when paper and ink are made to fill the place of the personal ministry of reconciliation.



Absolutely. Though books are a little more convenient in between sermons.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 8, 2016)

The Bonar work mentioned above is a good one if you're looking for something from centuries past. For a more up-to-date work (aimed especially at women, by a woman) take a look at _Extravagant Grace_. It winsomely addresses exactly what you describe.

Unless she is a particularly bookish woman, though, a study with other women or a mentoring relationship may be the better help. If there's no good mentor locally, let me know and I might be able to suggest a few other ideas along those lines.


----------



## Justified (Feb 8, 2016)

MW said:


> It is a sad day when paper and ink are made to fill the place of the personal ministry of reconciliation.


 Sadly, this _is_ true of many churches and their ministers.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 18, 2016)

the sermons of reverend robert murray Mychene and a habitual sight of him_ the Christ centered pietyof thomas goodwin. pray for him my freind. oh we need a generation of pastors who can uplift the downcast. i will pray


----------



## rickclayfan (Feb 18, 2016)

John Owen on Psalm 130 (Works, vol. 6).


----------

